# Looking for a sitter in Washington State



## stephanymac (Oct 28, 2011)

Does anyone know of any sitting services for hedgehogs in Washington state? I would much rather take Coco with us over Thanksgiving, but I just can't imagine how stressed out she will be during and after the flight, not to mention the variable conditions on the plane. 45-85 degrees?? How can you tell me that is safe for any animal to be at 45 degrees???


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

Where in Washington are you?


----------



## stephanymac (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm in the Bellevue area, but don't mind driving if it means having someone great take care of her!


Thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aw man, I would love to help you out, but I'm far away (Salem, OR) plus I don't think it'd be wise considering Inky is having a little infection issue right now. Hope you find someone good! Godzilla Girl is about an hour closer to you and she's wonderful, if she's offering to help.


----------



## stephanymac (Oct 28, 2011)

Well I really appreciate you trying to help!! Thank you!! I'm still working on finding one still though..


----------



## stephanymac (Oct 28, 2011)

I have found a sitter  She comes very highly recommended from a wonderful vet..


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking where are you all located in Washington it would be awesome to learn of some local hedgehog lovers that are near me. I am in the Olympia Tacoma area


----------

